# New Allergy Drug, Apoquel, Anyone using it?



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried this drug for their dogs struggling with allergies? We are currently using cyclosporine and hydroxyzine with ok results, but still some itching and the cyclosporine upsets his stomach. I just sent the link to our Vet with some questions, but would love any feedback from others. 

https://online.zoetis.com/US/EN/Products/Pages/apoqueldvm/Index.aspx


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I haven't tried it but found this interesting post about it:

Apoquel - new drug - DOL Great Dane Forum


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I first heard about it a couple weeks ago, a girl on one of the gsd fb pages i"m on, had an itchy gsd for quite a few years, nothing was working, she started the shot and she said she saw results within 24 hours..The dog is doing well on it.

My vet just happened to go to a seminar on it, but honestly, I forgot to ask what she thought of it since I don't have itchy dogs


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

We decided to make the switch to Apoquel. The combination of cyclosporine & hydroxyzine just wasn't keeping Ollie from lots of scratching and pretty routine staff infections. I couldn't see how we would survive years if this was what we had to do since Ollie has been itchy since we picked him up at 7.5 weeks and is now 10 months old. We have been through multiple food trials, meds, supplements, etc and nothing really worked except prednisone which isn't a long term solution. 

We are on day 2.5 of Apoquel only and we have noticed a dramatic decrease in itching. Like almost none at all. I would venture to say only normal dog scratching levels (although I might have lost my gauge on what that level is...). The whole family managed to sleep through the night the past 2 nights without having to have major itch interventions or where a cone. 

No side effects thus far that we have noticed. I'll keep posting our experience, but so far things are very good. 

I will say the drug proved a bit hard to acquire as the manufacturer is only letting it out in limited doses, but we found another Vet that had ordered a supply and was willing to sell some to our Vet.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Great news, I am glad it's working for you Ollie, allergies are such a pain for both the dog and owner  

We are dealing with itchy paws right now but medicated shampoo and Dermacool w/lidocaine is working right now.

I hope you don't mind me asking but I am interested what the cost of Apoquel is.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My sister is on cyclosporine and it's very, very hard on bodies. I have not heard of this new drug, it will be interesting to see how dogs handle it, thanks for posting!


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

The 100 pill bottle of apoquel was $88. I have been paying $260/month for cyclosporine, and $45/month per bottle of hydroxyzine. I'm not sure how many pills are in the hydroxyzine bottle. The cyclosporine was slowing bleeding us dry on top of special food, special shampoos, lots of trips to the vet.

Also we did have trouble with Ollie throwing if we gave him the cyclosporine anytime sooner than 3-4 hours after a meal.

Fingers crossed the apoquel is our miracle drug.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Oliver'smom said:


> The 100 pill bottle of apoquel was $88. I have been paying $260/month for cyclosporine, and $45/month per bottle of hydroxyzine. I'm not sure how many pills are in the hydroxyzine bottle. The cyclosporine was slowing bleeding us dry on top of special food, special shampoos, lots of trips to the vet.
> 
> Also we did have trouble with Ollie throwing if we gave him the cyclosporine anytime sooner than 3-4 hours after a meal.
> 
> Fingers crossed the apoquel is our miracle drug.


That's not a bad price at all. I know the cyclosporine is very expensive and the hydroxyzine never did help us much. Here is a good website if you are interested. Dr. Lewis took care of my Heidi for many years and he mentions Apoquel on his blog. Fingers crossed that Apoquel is the answer for Ollie 

Blog | Dermatology for Animals - Part 1


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

This just came through my email today, saw the thread thought you may be interested:

CAUTION ZOETIS ANTI-ITCH VET MED | TheDogPress News


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

HAs Ollie ever been allergy tested to see what he is allergic to and possibly causing the itching?


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

He has done saliva testing and blood testing, but we haven't done skin testing. The food list from the saliva testing is pretty long, basically he is not allergic to venison, potato, sweet potato, and lamb. Rice is really bad and sends him into extreme itching and rubbing his mouth on everything. Despite a prescription potato and venison food, he still itches even in the dead of winter so the Vet has assumed he also has multiple environmental allergies as well.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*Week 4 on Apoquel Report*

So Ollie is on his 4th week on Apoquel. We haven't had any of the side effects we had with cyclosporine (lots of vomiting) and his itching level is WAY down. He still scratches a bit, but he hasn't scratched any new bald spots or open sores. The bald patches near his armpits are starting to grow back. 

We was really itchy last night (more so that at anytime in the past 4 weeks, but not at pre-apoquel levels), but everything is starting to bloom and bud at our house. Since Ollie is 11 months, this will be his first full spring so who knows how his allergies will react. 

He did end up with an eye infection at week 3. Whether this is from being at the dog park, doggie day care or reduced immune system due to apoquel or all the other drug we tried, I don't know. It cleared up with meds just fine.

We are seeing the Vet today for a general check up and to assess how apoquel is working for Ollie.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would try to have an oral serum made by the lab that tested his allergies. That may help eventually desensitize him to what he's allergic to(environmental allergies especially!)


----------



## summerjoy (Dec 2, 2012)

Where did you purchase the Apoquel? My vet says there is none available because of the demand.


----------



## summerjoy (Dec 2, 2012)

*Where to buy Apoquel*



Oliver'smom said:


> The 100 pill bottle of apoquel was $88. I have been paying $260/month for cyclosporine, and $45/month per bottle of hydroxyzine. I'm not sure how many pills are in the hydroxyzine bottle. The cyclosporine was slowing bleeding us dry on top of special food, special shampoos, lots of trips to the vet.
> 
> Also we did have trouble with Ollie throwing if we gave him the cyclosporine anytime sooner than 3-4 hours after a meal.
> 
> Fingers crossed the apoquel is our miracle drug.


Where did you buy the Apoquel? My vet said because of the demand none is available. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

Getting the apoquel was difficult. Here is the story of how I was able to get my hands on some. It likely won't help anyone else, but it makes for a good story. I work in government relations and was taking with a veterinarian who also happens to be one of the local elected officials in my state. I was telling him the story of all we had been through with the new pup trying to address the allergies and that nothing was really working. This guy is a rural, large animal Vet, but because he was in the capitol city for legislative meetings and is kind of important in the local Vet scene as a Vet/politician he was invited by Pfizer to the original presentation to Utah Vets about the drug. Apparently Vets had to attend this presentation to be in the first wave able to get the drug & training. 

So as I was telling him about our allergies issues with Ollie, he said you really need to try this new drug and described it to me. I checked it out online (didn't really find much because it was so new) and then called our Vet to ask about it as well. A few days later I took Ollie in for a check up with our Vet and brought everything I'd been able to find on Apoquel. My husband came to this visit because we were kind of at our wits end on what to do and my husband was ready to send Ollie back to the breeder. Our Vet basically said, I don't really know much about the drug, but early reviews are good and what we are doing isn't working so let's give it a try. 

That is where we ran into the problem of actually getting the drug. Our Vet was out of town for the launch meeting and so wasn't eligible for the initial rollout. They told him if he came to the next presentation/training, he could be in the April rollout group (at the time it was February). I was super bumped out to have felt a glimmer of hope but then told that it would be another month and a half at least.

So that led me back to the large animal Vet/elected official. I caught up with him a few days later at some governmental meetings and told him we wanted to switch to apoquel, but our Vet couldn't get it until April. This is where it gets kind of cool, this Vet had ordered some even though he does mostly horses and cows, with only a few ranch small animal pets thrown in because he was so impressed by the Pfizer presentation and so he was part of the initial roll out! Since he didn't have a lot of clients interested, it was just sitting on his shelf at the clinic. If my Vet was willing to write a script, and both myself and my Vet were willing to keep him in the loop on Ollie's progress reports, he would bring me a bottle on his next trip to the City as an inter-Vet drug exchange!!

My Vet wrote the script and faxed over Ollie's records, I mailed him a check and the following week when he was back in town for legislative meetings, he brought up the apoquel. Every week since, I've sent him a progress report on Ollie and we have been in for monthly check ups with our regular Vet. 

My only worry now is we are about 2/3 through our first bottle and our Vet still hasn't received his apoquel order. I'm crossing my fingers the Vet/politician still has some sitting on his shelf and will do an exchange again if it hasn't come in when we run out. 

My friend an itchy short hair pointer sees the same Vet and wanted in after my rave reviews and nothing working for her pup. We tried a local grocery store pharmacy to see if they could order in the drug, but apparently they can't get it either so she is still on the waiting list. 

Apoquel has made a huge difference for Ollie, itching & nibbling have significantly decreased. His skin and coat look amazing. The trainers at his OB class have all remarked on how he is a changed dog on the new drug. He can focus (or as much as he is capable of focusing) in class on his skills and not constantly scratching. I still have to clean his ears frequently or he will start to scratch them. He is still on a venison and sweet potato diet with coconut oil, but we no longer have thoughts about "how can we live like this with this dog and his allergies!" Now we just wonder, when will he learn not to chew on X, Y, Z and not have limitless energy!

I know that story of how we got the apoquel likely doesn't help those looking for it, but you might try calling around to other Vet clinic to see if someone that was part of the initial roll out has any they aren't using and will do an exchange with your Vet or sell it to you with a script.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Great story Oliver'sMom and I am so glad that the Apoquel is working for him. 

I am taking Nikki to see her dermatologist tomorrow myself to see if we need to put her on Apoquel for a little while. We are switching from the allergy shots to the drops and she is having a hard time with her paws right now


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I took Traveler to a doggie derm and he prescribed Apoquel in addition to an antibiotic for his staph infection-likely the result of his non stop itching. The itching stopped within an hour of taking 1 1/2 of the-I think it was 14 or 16 mg. pills. Amazing stuff. He had absolutely no adverse effects for the 30 days I had him on it while I was switching out his food based on hemopet food sensitivity testing which indicated he could have beef and lamb and little else. 
I called just yesterday to get a refill and they "put my name on the list". I was told they expect a small shipment this month then none until August.

Since it's new, I am quite leery of using it frequently. Traveler had a major itch issue this past Sunday-non stop itching until Monday morning. I gave Traveler 1 pill and within an hour, he hasn't itched since.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

Isn't it amazing how quickly it works, we say results by the end of Day 1. Every day it works, I pinch myself. We are going to do a blood panel at Ollie's May check up just to see if everything is ok. I'll report on how what that tells us. 

We have tentatively discussed that if all is well we may try an every/other day dose and see if that works just as well. Everything is so new, no one knows just what this drug can do. Both our regular Vet and the politician Vet are interested in trying this, but I'm a little skeptical. While I hate to have him on the drug forever, I'm a little scared to change his dosing since I absolutely do not want to go back to our previous allergy level. After all, it isn't the Vets that are with Ollie all night dealing with the scratching if the every/other day plan backfires!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oliver'smom said:


> Isn't it amazing how quickly it works, we say results by the end of Day 1. Every day it works, I pinch myself. We are going to do a blood panel at Ollie's May check up just to see if everything is ok. I'll report on how what that tells us.
> 
> We have tentatively discussed that if all is well we may try an every/other day dose and see if that works just as well. Everything is so new, no one knows just what this drug can do. Both our regular Vet and the politician Vet are interested in trying this, but I'm a little skeptical. While I hate to have him on the drug forever, I'm a little scared to change his dosing since I absolutely do not want to go back to our previous allergy level. After all, it isn't the Vets that are with Ollie all night dealing with the scratching if the every/other day plan backfires!


I'm no vet and I'd recommend you follow up with the vet to ask but if the every other day plan backfires, you just go back to the prescribed dose. Traveler was off it for almost 2 weeks then I gave him one pill last Monday when he was reacting to something. Today is fine with no pill.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*Update- 3.5 months of apoquel*

Here is our latest update on our allergy & apoquel adventure. Ollie has been going in for monthly wellness checks since being on apoquel for his allergies. This month our Vet decided to do some blood tests just as a precaution. Results came back and everything is in the normal range. He continues to do really well. His coat looks great, he seems to be stable on Nature's Balance Venison and Sweet Potato food. I'm religious in ensuring his training treats don't have any ingredients we think he is allergic to. No milk bones ever at drive-up windows. He still gets 2 tsp of coconut oil with each meal. Itching and nibbling are at normal dog levels. 

Apoquel is still of course hard to get, so I've very lucky that the rural Vet I know through political circles is still willing to sell it to my Vet. 

Since Ollie is doing so well, our Vet is researching what our options are to get Ollie on the lowest possible dose or perhaps weaning him off all together. Since the drug is so new, we aren't sure we can go every other day, or cut the dosage. We are hesitant to change anything when what we have is working, but would like Ollie to be at the least possible level of drug dependency for a good quality of life. We haven't ruled out other skin allergy tests, but our first project is to see what we can do with the apoquel levels.

It is nice to think about other things Ollie needs to work on and move the allergies to the back burner a bit. He needs leash pulling and jumping to great people work. We seem to be stuck in 3-ball fetch (We aspire to 2-ball and hopefully to 1 ball). I want to see if he is interested in doing splash-dog this summer. Loves fetch, likes water, can he combine them? Ollie is going on his first major camping trip at the end of the month so now our bigger worries are how we will do on the trip. His first weekend camping trip was a bit stressful in terms of his need to bark at every new noise and possible woodland creature at night. We were worried we would get kicked out of the campground. Ensuring he was thoroughly exhausted worked better for all humans and dogs trying to sleep at the campground for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*10 months on Apoquel*

Just an update in case anyone is following this thread about our on-going relationship with the allergy drug Apoquel. There wasn't a lot of info when we started and there still isn't a lot, so I'm just keeping these updates in case they help somebody that is interested in this approach for their dog. 

Ollie has been on Apoquel for 10 months now, he is now 20 months old (so basically half his life). We did blood tests at the 6 month mark (everything within normal range) and today he went in for a full check-up and another blood test. I don't have the blood test results back yet, but will post when I do. His general check-up was great. 

Ollie is 92 lbs and takes 1.25 pills/day. He is just over the tipping point of the dosing guidelines from 1 pill to 1.5 pills so I'm making the pills go a little farther by cutting them into fourth instead of halves since he is only about 3 lbs over the 1 pill limit. Apoquel is still a bit hard to get and I'm still using another Vet that is a political connection for Ollie's prescription because our regular Vet is still being told his ability to order it is still several months away. As long as I remember to call the political Vet a few week in advance, we have managed to keep the supply going. Pricing is still better even with the hassles than the cyclosporine we were trying before apoquel.

At this point, you wouldn't know or guess at the extreme allergies issue he went through as a puppy up until we discovered apoquel. His coat & skin look amazing and the Vet and techs comment on it at every check up that you would never know what we went through to look at him now. In general he gets "handsome dog" comments from strangers because his coat looks awesome. He doesn't scratch or nibble on himself (or anymore than the dog usual level) and hasn't since we started apoquel. He used to throw up often and now that is a very infrequent occurrence. 

He is still prone to staff infections. We discovered that he has an antibiotic resistance strain of staff in his natural mix of bacteria. Once we figured that out, we have been able to nip future staff infections in the bud by using different antibiotics. We don't know if the apoquel makes him more susceptible to these infections or if it was all the other immune suppressing drugs he was on as a puppy. What is does mean is that if he gets a cut or scrap we watch is closely and sometimes use the antibiotic spray designed for his staff. Mostly not an issue, but every once in a while this has come up.

In addition to the apoquel, we have found food and treats that work for him and are rigidly strict about keeping to those items. There have been a few times I have found a new food/treats checked all the ingredients and thought it might work and he has immediately started scratching his mouth or thrown it up. So I'm very cautious about leaving our tried and true food/treats. We do include coconut oil in his food which obviously keeps his coat looking very shiny and nice too. He seems to not absorb food as well as other dogs, so he gets forti flora mixed into his food once a week. 

He used to be a very picky eater. I had to hand feed him and sometimes that wouldn't work no matter what food we tired or goodies we mixed in. Now he wolfs down his food and I think I might need to invest in one of those slow eater devises.

He also gets a bath very 3 weeks with Aroma paws sensitive skin formula.

His allergies also include some environmental allergies that seem to flair in late summer. Without drugs we have never been able to make him completely symptom free. He has done blood and saliva test, but not skin testing. We have found something that is working and I just don't want to rock the boat. I know others feel X, Y or Z treatment method is better. Life for Ollie and us was ****, we found this drug life got dramatically better so I don't want to change it till I have too. 

I feel like we are now dealing with mostly "normal" GSD issue and the health stuff has calmed and is now in an appropriate box. 

Energy is very high. As I commented on another post. Fetch, tug, chase, hikes are all done with near religious devotion. These aren't games to Ollie, but task he wants to perfect like an Olympic athlete. He is a very, very serious pup. When he isn't engaged in activities, he is actively observing or herding. He watches everyone and everything like he is patrolling a demilitarized zone and everything depends on his vigilance. He also herds his toys and us. He wakes me at 6 am every morning better than an alarm lock. He know the household routine and doesn't like it to vary (we really, really need to teach him the concept of weekends!). Obedience skills are better. Still need to improve on leash pulling and barking at the door. 

So there you go: the portrait of 20 month old Ollie and what 10 months on apoquel has done for us.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

This is great news, Oliver's Mom! I am so very happy for you and Ollie. It is such a nightmare for all involved when our pups have problems.

I am happy to report that Traveler is also doing well in this regard. We are on a very INfrequent dosing schedule but it is a relief to know we have a few Apoquel pills for those times. FWIW, the doggie derm told me to keep to a standard dosing schedule since there apparently is some advantage to keeping some in the system at all times. In our case, tho, once I got a handle on the allergy triggers, I didn't feel comfortable continuing regular dosing.

I am sure we will learn more about Apoquel over time but for those who have miserable dogs due to allergy induced itching, it is a god-send.

With reference to the staph infections- Traveler also had a bad case of staph that is a total b**ch to resolve. Just when you think you've got it under control BANG! It's back. I am quite sure that the staph infection is unrelated to Apoquel. Our experience is that the staph overload was due to the intense itching with major skin irritation and skin breaks prior to administration of any meds.

Thank you for your update and good luck to you and your boy.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oliver'sMom, thanks for sharing this. A friend adopted a rescued dog who has chronic itching, especially in her feet, so I'm going to share this with her in hope that it might bring her sweet dog some relief.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I am sure we will learn more about Apoquel over time but for those who have miserable dogs due to allergy induced itching, it is a god-send.
> 
> With reference to the staph infections- Traveler also had a bad case of staph that is a total b**ch to resolve. Just when you think you've got it under control BANG! It's back. *I am quite sure that the staph infection is unrelated to Apoquel.* Our experience is that the staph overload was due to the intense itching with major skin irritation and skin breaks prior to administration of any meds.
> 
> ...


 
You would be wrong to make that assumption. But sometimes we have to bury our heads - wishful thinking.

With 76% (of 283 dogs tested) of some type of issue....mainly skin and neoplasia (tumor formation) chances are staph is related to the immune suppressing drug.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi GatorBytes,

Can you send me the link supporting this? I am very interested in learning more about Apoquel.

For the record, Traveler went to the vet for the staph problem. At that time, the vet then prescribed the Apoquel so I stand by my statement. Of course, I am only speaking about us and our experience. 

If our experience was to be taken out of context, it could appear as a direct link but the timing is all wrong in our case.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

For years, my dog was diagnosed with just allergies. Today I learned she now has hypothyroidism. Earlier posts say blood tests were done. Was the thyroid ever tested?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I had Traveler tested by sending in sample to Hemopet T5 test with cbc & chem. The full boat. No thyroid issues. Just had new blood work done but only tested thyroid with T4 test. Everything is the same or better.

Our doggie derm did not test, see test, or ask about blood test. He originally was pushing for the full allergy test and quoted me $1,000 which included a month's worth of shots. After I got off the floor from a dead faint, I asked if they would just test his skin flakes to see what was causing the greasy, flaky, stinky skin. Came back as staph. At that point he recommended antibiotic for that, special shampoo, and Apoquel to control the itch.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

My Bailey has been on apoquel for 9 months, along with weekly medicated baths his coat and skin is 110% improved.

He was on prednisone for 6 years for the skin allergies it did help with the allergies but harmed his immune system and joints.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

DHau said:


> For years, my dog was diagnosed with just allergies. Today I learned she now has hypothyroidism. Earlier posts say blood tests were done. Was the thyroid ever tested?


I actually did discuss the thyroid with the Vet at our visit. Ollie is only 20 months old so his weight is just starting to even out and be consistent (rather than adding a few pounds each month). Our Vet did say that sometimes thyroid issues masquerade as allergy issues, but since Ollie has been dealing with this since 8 weeks old it is a more remote possibility. We decided to watch his weigh over the next few months and then decide whether to include the thyroid test in the blood panel at the next check up in a few months.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks for the update , Ollie looks AMAZING! beautiful glossy coat and he looks quite happy Glad it's helping him!


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

GSDLove said:


> My Bailey has been on apoquel for 9 months, along with weekly medicated baths his coat and skin is 110% improved.
> 
> He was on prednisone for 6 years for the skin allergies it did help with the allergies but harmed his immune system and joints.


Isn't Prednisone just awful?! Luckily Ollie wasn't on it very long, but we did have to use it for a few weeks when we were at the peak of awfulness in trying to figure out what was wrong. I couldn't believe that a puppy could drink and pee SO MUCH while on prednisone. It was like every 30 minutes. I can't imagine doing that for 6 years!! We also have had a hard experience with cyclosporine too before apoquel. 

I don't love that he requires daily medication, but this is kind of a miracle drug in my opinion. The other drugs we tried had such huge downsides and didn't really give him relief. I feel the best we can do to guard against any negative consequences to apoquel is to go in for check-ups every few months and do blood test several times a year. Not ideal, but it is what it is.

Glad to hear the apoquel is having the same positive outcomes for your dog too.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> thanks for the update , Ollie looks AMAZING! beautiful glossy coat and he looks quite happy Glad it's helping him!


Thanks! I love comments on his coat because it reminds me just how far we have come from the days when I wondered if his bald spots would be permanent.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad to hear that Ollie is getting so much relief from the Apoquel...he looks wonderful :wub:

Nikki has been on Apoquel off and on since April and has tolerated it well. We are trying hard to figure out why she is having such a hard time with her allergies this year. Every time we try to take her off the Apoquel she chews her paws raw. Her dermatologist has upgraded her allergies to *"severe"* 

We also just ran blood work and it came back "normal"


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*Blood tests in, everything is normal*

Ollie's Vet just called and reports that his blood test results are in and all is within normal range. So we will keep on with the same regiment and repeat the tests in 6 months unless something comes up.


----------



## laurai (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello, does anyone know where can I get the apoquel? thx so much


----------



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

Ziva is also on Apoquel Her constant paw licking removed the hair off her two back paws My Vet told me that this is more than likely a climate change condition allergy Ziva was in Va untill 8mos old then down here to Florida Hopefully she might grow out of it but she will turn 2 in July? Got 20 pills from the Vet and within 4hrs she stopped licking completely! Ran out of pills 2wks ago and will not have any in untill July Our Vet also uses Apoquel on her GSD and is amazed by how well it works We are on the waiting and hope it comes in soon!


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I just started Ruby on Apoquel about a month ago. I got it through her vet. I was on a waiting list for a couple months first.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

still can't believe there is a shortage of this..makes me wonder why and the price is extremely high at this point.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

This is strange because our doggie derm called us and said he now has a stock of Apoquel. It was my understanding that it is now readily available. Is it possible that only the dermatologists are getting it without delay?

I'd call around to the bigger vet offices to see if they have it.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Our vet said if vets had clients who used it prior to it being unavailable they would be first in line to get it again. 
Our vet suggested it for our girl, but fortunately after getting the results of the test, we were able to find a food for her that she can eat with itching.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was able to get one weeks worth of the lower mg pills for onyx today. My vet is able to get it, but like your vet said, barnyard, it is stocked for the clients that are already receiving it. The supply for the higher mg is about impossible to get, so pay extra for the lower. It cost me $72 for a one week supply. I sure hope we can get more when this runs out if it works well for Onyx.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*Our semi-regular update*

Semi-regular update: Ollie has been on apoquel for 1 year and 4 months (a little over half his entire life). We consider this a miracle drug. We did blood tests at his check up at the beginning of June and everything is still within normal ranges and he seems like a totally normal dog- allergy wise anyway  we just started a scent class we hope will better channel his energy. I give him coconut oil everyday and his coat looks fantastic. People that meet him now never believe he was the puppy with bald spots that couldn't stop scratching & nibbling on himself during puppy class. 

Our supply of the drug has been tenuous at times, but our Vet just notified us that he is now able to re-order more easily. In addition a friend and her dog that has been on the waiting list just received a supply. My impression is the supply is catching up with demand and regular Vet now have better access, not just the Derm Vets.


----------



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

*Apoquel*

Just picked up 30 pills from the Vet for Ziva here in SW Fl and my cost was $42 Wonder why the cost is so much higher elsewhere I will give her 1 a day then try to cut to 1/2 daily after a couple weeks Luckily she was on Predisone for only 1wk waiting for the Apoquel to arrive This drug has stopped her from licking her paws almost instantly Amazing how well it is working for her Curt


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The higher(16) mg is what is in short supply, the lower(5mg) is available...at a much higher cost to dose. I see such a difference, and sadly once it wears off, Onyx is back to being miserable.


----------

